# Hotel spa salary in Dubai



## Sarahb245 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, I have been looking into spa job opportunities in the 5* hotels a lot of them seem to have great benefit packages which include accommodation/live out allowance, transport to and from work, laundry, bi annual flights, medical dental insurance etc however I can't seem to find an idea of what kind of salary I can expect.. I have done a lot of googling and the answers I keep finding range from 3000 to 15000 aed which is quite a significant jump also a lot of these posts are very old so I'm not sure how accurate they are! Does anyone have any experience or knowledge in this field that could help me out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Most staff in hotel spas will be from countries who often accept lower pay than Western expats for the same jobs, salary range anywhere from 3-6k for many employees, with bonuses or commission for some roles. Obviously also depends on experience and qualifications/specialist treatments or whatever you can offer.

For a supervisor position salary might be 6-10k again depending on nationality. This isn't a lot of money to live comfortably here and standards of accommodation for hotel staff can vary hugely.

Check websites for job listings in the top end hotels (as you seem to be doing already) or try to connect to people working there through LinkedIn or other sources - in some cases adverts might specify 'Western trained' and these might offer better pay and benefits.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I wonder if a spa in a hotel is the same as a 'spa' on say JLT :lol:


----------



## Sarahb245 (Jun 7, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Most staff in hotel spas will be from countries who often accept lower pay than Western expats for the same jobs, salary range anywhere from 3-6k for many employees, with bonuses or commission for some roles. Obviously also depends on experience and qualifications/specialist treatments or whatever you can offer.
> 
> For a supervisor position salary might be 6-10k again depending on nationality. This isn't a lot of money to live comfortably here and standards of accommodation for hotel staff can vary hugely.
> 
> Check websites for job listings in the top end hotels (as you seem to be doing already) or try to connect to people working there through LinkedIn or other sources - in some cases adverts might specify 'Western trained' and these might offer better pay and benefits.


Thanks for the advice! Signing myself up to LinkedIn as we speak!


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

Basic salary would be about £250 PER MONTH for a spa worker, and sharing with three to five in a two-bed.

Supervisors provably £500 a month. 

That's in five star currently.


----------



## Sarahb245 (Jun 7, 2016)

JonInDubai said:


> Basic salary would be about £250 PER MONTH for a spa worker, and sharing with three to five in a two-bed.
> 
> Supervisors provably £500 a month.
> 
> That's in five star currently.


 Wow that seems like a very low wage I pressume Dubai isn't the cheapest place to live either?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

JonInDubai said:


> Basic salary would be about £250 PER MONTH for a spa worker, and sharing with three to five in a two-bed.
> 
> Supervisors provably £500 a month.
> 
> That's in five star currently.


Seems those jobs elsewhere can be better paid than 5* hotels.. my wife's 'research' in salons (spending money at them  ) suggests staff are paid a good bit more than that but maybe including commissions. One UK qualified make up artist we know has been paid between 8-12k for past few years in independent salons.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What are your qualifications? If you have a degree and good experience you might have a chance to get something a bit better paid. Aim for the top end ones.
I've seen Spa manager job adverts with a 15k/month salary.
Have you tried the Jumeriah ones? I know that the Talise spas have some western staff. The Burj Al Arab spa has some as well. In Dubai 5* hotels vary. Some are more luxurious than others and might want western qualified staff.
There are lots of ads on Indeed in case you haven't looked there yet.


----------



## Sarahb245 (Jun 7, 2016)

QOFE said:


> What are your qualifications? If you have a degree and good experience you might have a chance to get something a bit better paid. Aim for the top end ones.
> I've seen Spa manager job adverts with a 15k/month salary.
> Have you tried the Jumeriah ones? I know that the Talise spas have some western staff. The Burj Al Arab spa has some as well. In Dubai 5* hotels vary. Some are more luxurious than others and might want western qualified staff.
> There are lots of ads on Indeed in case you haven't looked there yet.



I am qualified to nvq 3 in beauty and spa therapy with extra qualifications with big brands such as Elemis and hd brows I have three years experience working in a hotel spa followed by three years owning my own small business and handling accounts with these brands (which I know hd brows are sought after in most uae places) .. It was the jumeriah ones I have been looking into its just on the application it asks what monthly salary you expect so I was completely clueless as to what I should be aiming for I didn't want to go for something ridiculously high and ruin my chances


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If they will give you decent accommodation then AED 7-10k per month including any OTE would probably be a good place to start and enough to live comfortably or save a bit


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeriah Group staff accommodation is better than most and they give western staff single rooms.


----------

